# reflective transfer film



## srabadan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi.

I was just working with some printers in Asia. They use this reflective film instead of ink when we order a reflective technique.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yut03ygkw4aq72q/reflective.png?dl=0

Our domestic printers use Optilux ink but some customers prefer the overseas execution. Has anyone use a reflective film like this in the USA?

I am told it works just like foil with a screen printed adhesive and a heat press application after. I would love to find a domestic supplier for this film if anyone has it.

Thanks!


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

I am not aware of a reflective film that applies like foil, but you may want to look at the 3M heat transfer vinyl film. I get mine from stahls


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Union ink has a reflective film. No ink complies with the safety standards.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Stahls: Heat Transfer Material CAD-CUT 3M Scotchlite 5807 | Stahls’

Just did a few shirts with it,


----------

